# Comparing Desserts from UK Restaurant Chains



## adam.treated

Hi everyone,

I'm new here, but thought the following might be of interest and thought I'd share.

*Desserts from UK Food Chains: How Unhealthy Can Your Pudding Be?*

Back in December, I was part of the team that worked on this report with Dr Osborne. We compared desserts from 24 different chains, assessing their calorie, sugar and saturated fat content. 

Some of the results were very surprising. The most calorific dessert (a chocolate fudgecake from Harvester's) contained 1217 calories, which is over 60% of the RI for an adult woman. The dessert with the most sugar, also from Harvester's, contained 128.3 grams. This is more than 4 times that recommended by nutritionists as a healthy amount.


----------



## Copepod

Welcome to the forum adam.treated


----------



## Pumper_Sue

adam.treated said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here, but thought the following might be of interest and thought I'd share.
> 
> *Desserts from UK Food Chains: How Unhealthy Can Your Pudding Be?*
> 
> Back in December, I was part of the team that worked on this report with Dr Osborne. We compared desserts from 24 different chains, assessing their calorie, sugar and saturated fat content.
> 
> Some of the results were very surprising. The most calorific dessert (a chocolate fudgecake from Harvester's) contained 1217 calories, which is over 60% of the RI for an adult woman. The dessert with the most sugar, also from Harvester's, contained 128.3 grams. This is more than 4 times that recommended by nutritionists as a healthy amount.


No idea who Dr Osborne is, only harvester I have seen is a combine harvester, it also stands to reason the deserts you list would be very high calories and carbs so not sure exactly what your point is.


----------



## trophywench

Harvester are a pub chain Sue, they have restaurants.

Not much use whatsoever to a diabetic, esp a T1 - just having the sugar count though, is it !


----------



## Pumper_Sue

trophywench said:


> Harvester are a pub chain Sue, they have restaurants.


Yes I know that but down in my neck of the woods they are not seen.


----------



## Radders

I find the post interesting, thank you.


----------



## Mark Parrott

If i'm eating out & treat myself to a pudding, I don't give a hoot how calorific it is.


----------



## Ljc

I seldom have puddings now, but when I'm eating out and decide to have a pud, I make sure it's worth jabbing for .


----------



## trophywench

I was most disappointed in November - we had a carvery lunch at  pub with a gang of friends - and TBH it wasn't that brilliant (eg the roast spuds were deep fried*) it was expensive (£10.99 for a main course) and though they had some 'fancy' desserts on offer - no PUDS.

* which annoys me enormously since our eldest daughter (one of the chefs in a MEGA popular M&B village 'food' pub) oven roasts 70kg every Sunday morning, without fail !  It's just one of the jobs whoever is on earlies is required to do, whilst also cooking whatever is needed if people staying in the hotel want a cooked brekkie.

Earlier in Nov, we'd had a Friday night meal again with friends in a very small village pub that didn't even have a separate dining room which was cheap (between £6 and £9 for a main) with desserts all at £3 and I couldn't resist an Eton Mess - which was excellent.  They also did puds, with custard, cream or ice cream.  The food was all very good whatever folk chose.


----------



## HOBIE

adam.treated said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here, but thought the following might be of interest and thought I'd share.
> 
> *Desserts from UK Food Chains: How Unhealthy Can Your Pudding Be?*
> 
> Back in December, I was part of the team that worked on this report with Dr Osborne. We compared desserts from 24 different chains, assessing their calorie, sugar and saturated fat content.
> 
> Some of the results were very surprising. The most calorific dessert (a chocolate fudgecake from Harvester's) contained 1217 calories, which is over 60% of the RI for an adult woman. The dessert with the most sugar, also from Harvester's, contained 128.3 grams. This is more than 4 times that recommended by nutritionists as a healthy amount.


I detest pudding anyway I have a starter again if I am hungry. Well away from thing that have 2 bags of sugar in


----------



## Mark Parrott

I wish I hated puddings.


----------

